# questions regarding digital set top boxes.



## william04 (Jul 2, 2004)

i am looking for some info about digital boxes.

if i get a digital box will i still have these problems??

1.channel comes with a little ghosting.
2.sometimes the channel i am watching will be working then out of nowhere i get this static noise then is quickly gone.

3.will the channels come in just as good as DVD or still be the same??
4.is walmart.com the cheapest place with a NEW digital box??
5.when there is a storm will i lose my signal during it??
6.if and when i get a digital box is the zentih silver sensor the best choice since i am only 30 miles away from the towers but antennaweb.org claims i am only 17 miles away??

also will all the problems associated with analog reception be gone???


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

From your list of questions I will assume you are only interested in OTA reception.

1.channel comes with a little ghosting.
For the Digital channels gosting should not be an issue if you have a weak signal or multipath you will experience pixilation or just loss of signal.

2.sometimes the channel i am watching will be working then out of nowhere i get this static noise then is quickly gone.
For the digital channels this can happen if multipath is an issue.

3.will the channels come in just as good as DVD or still be the same??
The HD channels will be better than DVD the SD channels are the equvilant of DVD at 480p.

4.is walmart.com the cheapest place with a NEW digital box??
I would advise you to do a little shopping and compare prices.

5.when there is a storm will i lose my signal during it??
The atmospheric conditions can affect the signal so that is an unknown.

6.if and when i get a digital box is the zentih silver sensor the best choice since i am only 30 miles away from the towers but antennaweb.org claims i am only 17 miles away??
That will also be trial and error I would ask others in your area what they are using
(via this or another forum) if you have that antenna just try it.
Are you 30 miles away as the crow flies?

7) also will all the problems associated with analog reception be gone???

That will really depend on your antenna and receiver combonation.

Hope this helps I am sure you will get more feedback.


----------

